# Meindl caulks



## wowzers (Jan 25, 2011)

I saw in a couple peoples threads that they were wearing Meindls. How well do they hold up. Would they hold up to wear while hooking? I can't stand my Hoffman's anymore.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't know Jack about Meindl's, but I can highly recommend Nick's as a great bang for the buck.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 25, 2011)

I've had White's, Wescoes, Buffalos, Nick's, Meindls, and Hoffman's. My vote goes to Meindl as a good, all around caulk boot. They don't last as long as the "all-leather" caulks, but they're more comfortable by a long shot.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jan 26, 2011)

Jacob do you have a link to some caulked Meindl boots ???


----------



## wowzers (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. I use to really like White's but seems like there is some quality issues now. My Hoffman leathers have been the most uncomfortable boots because of the plastic things they but in the heel area. Their pacs are great though. SWE you can get them through Hoffmans.


----------



## skyhigh (Jan 26, 2011)

ive got a pair of gore-tex meindls and i gotta say their pretty darn comfortable as far as caulks go. well worth the money


----------



## lfnh (Jan 26, 2011)

wowzers said:


> Thanks guys. I use to really like White's but seems like there is some quality issues now. My Hoffman leathers have been the most uncomfortable boots because of the plastic things they but in the heel area. Their pacs are great though. SWE you can get them through Hoffmans.


 
Been using White's for a long time. Haven't had rebuilt in a while.
What change in quality are you seeing. Did the company get sold or something else ? pm if you want


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jan 26, 2011)

SWE#Kipp said:


> Jacob do you have a link to some caulked Meindl boots ???


 
Hoffman boots in Kellogg, Idaho sells caulked Meindl boots. search them in google


----------



## wowzers (Jan 26, 2011)

lfnh said:


> Been using White's for a long time. Haven't had rebuilt in a while.
> What change in quality are you seeing. Did the company get sold or something else ? pm if you want


 
I don't think the leather is the same. My Dad's friends have boots that lasted 17 years before they got rebuilt. I bet mine won't make it another year(1year old). Also I find if you wear them in the rain a lot the leather stretches.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 27, 2011)

Ehh, that could have to do with treatment. What boot grease do you use? I've tried 'em all but like Obenauf's best by far. My poor old Buffalos, on which I replaced the caulk soles with Vibram just this last year after six seasons, still feel almost-new after a lifetime of Obenauf's. By contrast, I got two seasons out of a pair of Hoffman's treated with Huberd's. Had the toes re-capped after the first season and that lasted awhile but they never felt the same. Meanwhile, I have two fire seasons now on a pair of Nick's and they're barely broken in. Obenauf's, once again.


----------



## paccity (Jan 27, 2011)

the reason the older boots were better is because they used oldgrowth leather.


----------

